# Wago-Visu mit Browser ansehen/bedienen  (Android, IOS)



## gravieren (22 Januar 2014)

Hallo

Es ist so eine Art Parser-Datei.
Dieser soll die Java-Informationen in HTML5 umwandeln !  ?



Dort gibt es eine Interessante Lösung  ?
http://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/


Finder :  ;-)
http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4556&p=14569#p14569



Hat das bereits jemand getestet  ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## @lex (23 Januar 2014)

Bald auch als App direkt von Wago verfügbar ...  Kostenlos.


----------



## @lex (7 Februar 2014)

http://www.wago.de/produkte/produktkatalog/software/programme/apps/webvisu.jsp

Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=726217015&mt=8
Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wago.webvisu


----------



## Ampel03 (8 Februar 2014)

Hallo Gravieren,

habe ein Nokia mit WindowsPhone 7.8. Funktioniert leider nicht damit :-( Und ein App gibts dafür auch nicht, doppelt blöd.

Im Browser Firefox am PC funktioniert es.

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, damit die Visu auch auf WindowsPhone dargestellt wird???


Gruß, Ampel


----------



## gravieren (8 Februar 2014)

Hi Ampel

WindowsPhone --> KEINE sehr hohe Verbreitung.

Leider nur auf das hier hoffen:   http://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/?source=pdlp
Das wäre ein TOP Ersatz.
Ob noch weiter entwickelt wird, weiß ich nicht.

Alternative wäre, allerdings auch nur für Android.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.spidercontrol.mblite


Gruß Karl


----------

